# Plastidip trolling motor



## robt (Jul 21, 2013)

My Minnkota ipilot lower unit had seen some action from oyster bars and has been and getting rusty and flaking off for a few years. I finally got around to cleaning up and repainting, I started with a wire brush and got rid of all the paint and rust for prep. I then did about 5-6 coats of white plasti-dip paint and it came out good, just wondering if anyone has tried this before and how have the results been as far longevity out of plastidip.

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've used appliance epoxy white and it's only lasted a couple of years. It's already flaking off in spots after wire brush and Osflo prep.

When I get ready to do it again, I'm going to try the Raptor expoxy bed liner in the spray can that @K3anderson recommended. It's not cheap, but plan to coat some other things once it's mixed.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I used bilge coat on my old TM. So far my new Minkota hasn't hit anything yet. Just give me some time


----------



## Sdm111 (12 mo ago)

Plastidip rubs and scarpes off very easily its designed to do exactly that. Appliance epoxy is easy to use and lays down nicely. Prep it good by a scuff pad and maybe some aerosol adhesion promoter like bulldog


----------

